# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Montego Bay Message Board >  What to do with a few hours in Mo Bay?

## Flipadelphia26

It's looking like the group I am going to be hanging out with in November will all be getting in to Montego Bay on the same day, but not at the same time.

So what we want to do is get a driver - van to pick the first few people up first and go do some things for a few hours and then head back to the airport and grab the rest of the clan.


Looking for ideas.

----------


## TizzyATX

I dont know...are you getting cell phones? You go down to the digicel. ?? Maybe the hip strip but I really dont know MoBay very well and can't remember how far it is from Sangster.  Think Margaritaville is fairly close by.....

Someone else will know better than me lol

you could always just have some drinks at the bar at the airport.....i wanna call it the groovy grouper or something like that.

----------


## Flipadelphia26

> I dont know...are you getting cell phones? You go down to the digicel. ?? Maybe the hip strip but I really dont know MoBay very well and can't remember how far it is from Sangster.  Think Margaritaville is fairly close by.....
> 
> Someone else will know better than me lol
> 
> you could always just have some drinks at the bar at the airport.....i wanna call it the groovy grouper or something like that.


Well I am most certainly on board with drinking.

----------


## Rob

Flip,


Greetings man and hope to meet you soon!


MoBay has many cool things to do - The Hip Strip is a short drive from the airport and there are places like Margaritaville, Coral Cliff Casino and Doctors Cave to catch a bite to eat and some cold drinks. Another perfect spot, where we like to hang out when picking someone up at the airport is a bar right at the end of the runway. You have to leave the airport, and head back on the dead end road (at the end of the Hip Strip) and there is a bar and food available there. The planes coming in are wild to watch - and you would probably be able to see their plane when it comes in so you know exactly when you need to get back to the airport!


Once again - hope to meet you when you are in Negril!

----------


## Jeri365

The bar at the end of the runway is a blast. You can go bankrupt in no time buying drinks at the bar located right outside the pick-up area.

----------


## BCBud

Dependiing on the time available and the time of day/night, you might check out the Rockland's Bird Sanctuary in Anchovy (about a half hour from MoBay) - lots of video's on youtube, plux they have a website and a facebook page.  I think it costs about $15-$20/person.   Wild hummingbirds will actually sit on your hand and feed from a bottle.

----------


## Sista Whistle

Or take a local cab to Old Hospital Beach (= One Man Beach). No fees.
Relax for a while, njoy the sun, watta & locals! Many places around to get a cold drink!

Guidance!

----------

